# Your preferred shipping carrier



## sunnyVan (Dec 28, 2015)

I was reading on the news that of the photo gear lost in 2015, 5% is due to postal theft. I've been using usps forever and never had a lost package. I'm curious what carrier you guys usually use when you ship your gear for repair or for sale. And is there any evidence that one carrier is more reliable than another? Or is theft just a random event. Has anyone filed a claim for a lost package? Does one carrier offer stronger protection/have better policy than another?


----------



## kaihp (Dec 28, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I was reading on the news that of the photo gear lost in 2015, 5% is due to postal theft. I've been using usps forever and never had a lost package. I'm curious what carrier you guys usually use when you ship your gear for repair or for sale. And is there any evidence that one carrier is more reliable than another? Or is theft just a random event. Has anyone filed a claim for a lost package? Does one carrier offer stronger protection/have better policy than another?



I live about 6 miles from the CPS service center, so I always bring/pick up things myself.

That said, everyone hates package carriers around here. We just hate different ones for different reasons. 
Like the carrier that spent a week with my package because they kept trying to deliver to my home instead of work (despite my orders). In the end I gave them a choice: deliver correctly on this final attempt, or they pay for a taxi to bring the parcel to me (at work). Oddly, they managed to deliver right finally.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> I was reading on the news that of the photo gear lost in 2015, 5% is due to postal theft. I've been using usps forever and never had a lost package. I'm curious what carrier you guys usually use when you ship your gear for repair or for sale. And is there any evidence that one carrier is more reliable than another? Or is theft just a random event. Has anyone filed a claim for a lost package? Does one carrier offer stronger protection/have better policy than another?



In the span of a year, I lost $140,000+ in gear while it was in the hands of Canada Post. There were two big thefts and various smaller ones. Canada Post is an embarrassment to Canada. I also personally know two businesses in my small city of 20,000 people that have been victims of cheque washing scams via Canada Post. One to the tune of $80,000 before it was caught.

We switched to Purolator (which is majority owned by Canada Post, but is a completely separate company), nothing was stolen, the issue then became consistently late packages.

We lost a few via UPS and Fedex, but neither of those companies are any good for rural Canada.

Things are different in the United States, but courier/postal thefts still happen. It usually happens to those that ship a lot.


----------



## peterzuehlke (Dec 28, 2015)

I once bought a mono-light online that was shipped via DHL air. I heard the package hit my brick porch and the glass shatter, but by the time I got to the door the driver had managed to get back to his truck. Long claim process and they ended up just paying for the replacement bulb, not for anyone to check the unit out or even plug in the tube. 

I have never had a problem with UPS or FedEx air shipments. Don't do a lot of shipping now but when I was an Ad Manager I used to sometimes have to ship multiple pallets of printed inserts, (2 day air ($$$$) till I got upper management's minds right on sign off schedules. ) As well as a lot of stuff to publications. (This was BI, before internet). Reliability was surprisingly good.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 28, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > I was reading on the news that of the photo gear lost in 2015, 5% is due to postal theft. I've been using usps forever and never had a lost package. I'm curious what carrier you guys usually use when you ship your gear for repair or for sale. And is there any evidence that one carrier is more reliable than another? Or is theft just a random event. Has anyone filed a claim for a lost package? Does one carrier offer stronger protection/have better policy than another?
> ...



That's a huge loss. Hope you got reimbursed by Canada Post. 

Got a lens earlier this year from an authorized dealer based in Canada. Transit time was only 3-4 business days through Canada Post and then USPS. When I got the package the customs form clearly says that there's a lens inside that costs US$2100. I understand they were trying to comply with whatever customs regulations but at the same time it seemed so risky to say the actual value of content.


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 28, 2015)

I buy a fair amount of stuff (both photo and non-photo) and have never had anything stolen. I have had things damaged to the point of needing repair (nothing for photo or astronomy, fortunately), and one item took a very long time to get delivered. I do not like FedEx because I almost always have to go to the not-so-local depot to pick items up - usually late at night and after waiting a long time for the truck to show up. My 300mm f2.8 was shipped by UPS and took two weeks to arrive because they could not find it in the system. Although I received three notifications of an attempt to deliver on 3 consecutive days, UPS insisted that the item was still en route to the not-so-local depot. It was only after I filed a claim for $6000 that they started to pay attention and it was quickly found on its way to Chicago (I bought it in NJ and live in VA - go figure). It arrived in perfect condition. I have found the USPS to be the most reliable for my camera gear. I'm in a small town and they know me well enough to hold it at the post office and leave a claim ticket on my mail box. My 500mm f4 came from Canada via CP and USPS very promptly.

I can see why businesses are targeted more, since you know pretty much what it is and that it is likely NIB goods.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> That's a huge loss. Hope you got reimbursed by Canada Post.
> 
> Got a lens earlier this year from an authorized dealer based in Canada. Transit time was only 3-4 business days through Canada Post and then USPS. When I got the package the customs form clearly says that there's a lens inside that costs US$2100. I understand they were trying to comply with whatever customs regulations but at the same time it seemed so risky to say the actual value of content.



Canada Post isn't in the business of making things right. It took nearly 8 months to get the default $100 per box payout and they didn't even refund our shipping costs on the boxes lost.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi CR. 
Were the contents of the boxes valued in excess of the $100? Was it not possible to have the packages covered for the actual value? 
I ask because here in the UK we have a basic set postal coverage of £20 with Royal Mail first or second class or standard package postage, but you can pay extra for various types of delivery (recorded delivery and others) which come with higher value limits or you can specify a value and get coverage for that value up to a maximum value which appears to be £2500 per package. I'd guess that couriers offer insured delivery to higher limits. 
Thirty something years ago my dad took photos of his cousins wedding got them developed and sent a set of prints to his cousin, they disappeared in the mail, dad made a second set of prints which his cousin received. About 5 years ago dad received a package containing the first set with a covering letter explaining how they had been found at a postmans house following an investigation! 
How's that for delayed delivery? ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > That's a huge loss. Hope you got reimbursed by Canada Post.
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 29, 2015)

I've shipped 10's of thousands of packages via UPS and USPS. Only a few to Canada (I stopped after so many were lost or stolen).

I'm happy so far with all the shipping services. There are bad apples working for all the services, so depending on where you are located, your results can be entirely different. However, if things were all that bad, I've have a lot more lost or damaged shipments rather than less than one in a thousand.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR.
> Were the contents of the boxes valued in excess of the $100? Was it not possible to have the packages covered for the actual value?
> I ask because here in the UK we have a basic set postal coverage of £20 with Royal Mail first or second class or standard package postage, but you can pay extra for various types of delivery (recorded delivery and others) which come with higher value limits or you can specify a value and get coverage for that value up to a maximum value which appears to be £2500 per package. I'd guess that couriers offer insured delivery to higher limits.
> Thirty something years ago my dad took photos of his cousins wedding got them developed and sent a set of prints to his cousin, they disappeared in the mail, dad made a second set of prints which his cousin received. About 5 years ago dad received a package containing the first set with a covering letter explaining how they had been found at a postmans house following an investigation!
> ...



You can't insure for that much value via the postal services or couriers in Canada, it's also not cost effective and quite hard to collect on. We had private insurance that covered about 60% of what we lost, and then when it came time for renewal of the policy we were denied. No insurer in Canada would touch us. No insurer in Canada would even give us content insurance, so all of our inventory was sitting uninsured at the office.

Everyone who stole from us was caught, but that doesn't change the fact the thefts were the primary reason we shut down the business and people lost their jobs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi CR. 
It can be difficult to collect over here too unless you have proof, it is sad that the net result was the inability to continue to trade, I bet the loss of jobs and livelihoods wasn't taken in to account when the scum were sentenced. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Canon Rumors said:


> You can't insure for that much value via the postal services or couriers in Canada, it's also not cost effective and quite hard to collect on. We had private insurance that covered about 60% of what we lost, and then when it came time for renewal of the policy we were denied. No insurer in Canada would touch us. No insurer in Canada would even give us content insurance, so all of our inventory was sitting uninsured at the office.
> 
> Everyone who stole from us was caught, but that doesn't change the fact the thefts were the primary reason we shut down the business and people lost their jobs.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 29, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi CR.
> It can be difficult to collect over here too unless you have proof, it is sad that the net result was the inability to continue to trade, I bet the loss of jobs and livelihoods wasn't taken in to account when the scum were sentenced.



Not exactly carrier problems, similar: a local webshop got tired of a CC thief buying lots of stuff from their shop, and the police not doing anything about it, despite that the webshop had lodged complaints 15+ times and had losses in excess of 200K DKK (~30K USD).

Finally, they sent him a dummy parcel and "conspired" with the local post office to take a nice hi-res picture of him when he picked up the parcel. Inside the parcel was a letter saying "Sorry, we ran out of FREE PRODUCTS. But we sent you a GPS tracker. Please gather a toothbrush and warm clothes, because the police will pick you up in a moment". They contacted the local TV station and hired a couple of bodyguards to pick up the thief, but when the police caught wind of this, they 'suddenly' found time & a couple of officers to arrest the theif.

Full story (in Danish, but google translate may or may not help):
http://www.computerworld.dk/art/235893/coolshop-dk-fik-nok-af-dankortsvindler-fik-fanget-svindleren-via-overvaagning


----------



## George D. (Dec 29, 2015)

Instead of carrier I would put it where and what are you shipping to. Internationally you must state kind of goods and value on the parcel for customs. Expensive lenses are like jewelry in the mail, if you must shout its contents better get some good courier to deliver. Same goes for some tricky destination. Nationally (US/EU/etc.) state postal system with tracking number would do, then again it's what makes you feel better.


----------



## Rupp1 (Dec 29, 2015)

I ship and receive quite a bit. UPS is my first choice, always. Great logistics, great tracking if you need it, willingness to insure higher than FEDEX and a really helpful driver. I only had a problem once, and the company was great at fixing it. There are two FEDEX options: the real one for overnight, 1 day through 3 day, and FEDEX GROUND. Fedex Ground uses sub-contractors rather than company drivers. The subs buy their own trucks. This service has been poor. One package was left in an unused mailbox (wrong and illegal) far from my house, and wasn't found for six months. They constantly deliver to the wrong door, and it can be days before I know the package is there. 

I wouldn't use USPS for anything valuable, or with a high priority.

UPS has been the best for me for years.


----------



## PurolatorHelp (Dec 29, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> We switched to Purolator (which is majority owned by Canada Post, but is a completely separate company), nothing was stolen, the issue then became consistently late packages.



Hello,

I'm sorry to hear that you've been experiencing delays with your shipments, but glad to hear that we've been able to get them to the destination safe and sound. If you can email your tracking numbers to [email protected], we'll look into the delays and work to resolve the issues that have come up. 

Thank you, 

Jeremie
Social Media Coordinator / Customer Care Team

Purolator Inc.
E-mail: [email protected] 
www.Purolator.com

Follow us on Twitter: 
http://twitter.com/purolatorhelp


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 30, 2015)

I prefer UPS when I am working. They typically deliver to my neighborhood after 5pm. Sometimes way after 5pm. As for the most reliable and consistent it has to be USPS it always arrives between 11:50 and 1:30. It is also extremely fast if it is not slowed down elsewhere. Other than UPS smart post or Fedex smartpost that turn over USPS whenever they feel like it. Or leave it at the wrong post office and wait until the next day to pick it up and not deliver it to the correct one until after 5pm. (note fedex smartpost is even worst than fedex ground both are handled by third rate shippers Fedex bough or subs) Truth is it none of them are actual bad if you do not go the discount. 

The problem I have with Fedex is the inconsistant delivery times. They can literally deliver anytime from 6:00am to 12:00am. I am glad you can now redirect them to a Fedex store location. So in general I redirect any fedex package that have to be signed or just expensive items the second they are shipped. I will likely do the same for UPS packages if I have to signed for it as they now offer that as well. I am lucky to have a UPS store and Fedex store between me and my work. 

At my parents it is completely different UPS is the only ones that can find them. Fedex occasionally finds them and sometimes decides they do not know where they are. USPS will not deliver because the house is too far from the road. Sometimes USPS drops packages off in the field near the gate or takes them back to the post office. But then again the have enough trouble getting the insane most likely on drugs mailman to actual deliver the mail to the correct mailbox. 

In my area Fedex used to require signature for everything. It was a huge pain in the butt. They finally relaxed a little UPS would just dump almost anything on the doorstep and run.

Other than than the signature issue with fedex I have only had two problems over the years. UPS left a TV on the loading dock and stated it was out for delivery. The second happened last week. I ordered a fender bass guitar from Amazon. UPS completely lost it. I do not know how it was in a box about 17"x4"x4' and weighed 14lbs with Fender written on it in about 4 or 5 places. They dropped it in front of a house across the neighborhood. They were kind enough to deliver it for UPS. Either they were really nice people or the fact it was Dec. 23 is the only reason I have my new bass. UPS is still looking for it.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Kaihp. 
I love that sort of story, an ingenious what to stick it to the thriving scum and light a fire under the idle police in the process. 
Please understand that I'm not suggesting all police are idle, but all forces seem to have their share of dead wood and this story relates to police apparently too idle to deal with something until it was handed to them on a plate! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Edit for spelling error. 



kaihp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi CR.
> ...


----------



## pwp (Dec 30, 2015)

My experience has been very fortunate, in 20 years with LOTS of deliveries and items sent, the failure rate has been a big fat zero. What I am looking forward to is a mature Drone delivery system. Within reason they could deliver/send from most urban locations. It's almost 2016. Wasn't the future supposed to look like this? 

In 2018 my area will be getting crazy fast fibre optic internet. This will likely see the end of using courier delivery services to deliver jobs on DVD to clients both in this city and interstate. Some jobs which are well under one Gb are getting uploaded now using WeTransfer, Dropbox or a manual FTP delivery, but I'm looking forward to Q3 2018 when more deliveries will be up the fibre optic cable. This will suit a lot of clients who no longer have CD/DVD drives.

-pw


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

PurolatorHelp said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > We switched to Purolator (which is majority owned by Canada Post, but is a completely separate company), nothing was stolen, the issue then became consistently late packages.
> ...



All I can do is laugh Jeremie.


----------



## RGF (Dec 30, 2015)

I have had UPS temporarily lose packages - one day delivers suddenly are 2 to 3 day delivery.

When I go to pick up a package at UPS I feel like I am doing them a favor and at times a criminal.

I need to pay extra to have vacation hold.

Never had a problem with FedEx. Though Fed Ex pick up is further away, I feel they value my business. They will hold packages for free.

USPS is a mixed bag. Vacation holds are free, timing is all over the map. At times as late at 7 pm, other days around 1.

Lines are very long at USPS, often they can not find a package they are holding for me. Will deliver mail / packages though I have a vacation.

My Ratings: USPS: often D, occasionally C+
UPS: Routinely B, occasionally F
FedEx: Routinely B+, seldom less than a C.


----------

